# Corn Oil



## deyjason (Mar 6, 2007)

This is my first golden and Bullet's coat didn't seem to be a shiney as it should. I asked my vet about it and he agreed that it appeared a little dry. He said that there was no need to buy Salmon Oil, but to use Corn Oil instead, even said Mazola. Has anyone ever heard of this before or used it. All comments for or against corn oil are definitely appreciated. He said that people that show dogs have been using it for years.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting, I'm actually not sure because I've never used corn oil.

I think Fish oil is better, but I'll be curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I know all three of mine have high allergic reaction to corn, (corn meal in dry kibble) so I don't think I'd give it to any of the NorCal pack.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The only part of corn that's allergic is the protein... so corn oil (pure fat) will never cause any allergic reactions, ever. Corn oil is high in Omega 6s which is good for the skin and coat however it increases inflammation, so if your dog has allergies then this might not be a good thing. Salmon oil (comes from the body and skin of the fish) is very high in Omega 3s, which is good for the eyes and brain function but also reduces inflammation... this is why it is recommended to dogs with allergies. However Salmon oil also contains some Omega 6s as well... giving your dog's diet a favorable ratio of Omega 6 to Omega 3.


----------



## deyjason (Mar 6, 2007)

monomer said:


> Corn oil is high in Omega 6s which is good for the skin and coat however it increases inflammation, so if your dog has allergies then this might not be a good thing.


He is only four months old, I'm not sure what alergies he may have. I do know that initially at our breeders recommendation we had him on Iam and he had constant dihrea. Was told it was probably the poultry because we also tried Purina One and he also had dihrea on their product. We switch to Nurtro Natrual Choice Lamb Meal and Rice for Large Breed Puppies and the dihrea stopped. However, his coat isn't very shiney and he has been scratching more. 
I am just trying to figure out what is best for him, so he doesn't have dihrea, doesn't scratch a lot and has a healthy, shiney coat. I am skeptical of corn oil, even though the vet recommended it because I haven't found or heard of others using it. Seems like wild salmon oil or other fish oils are what is used most commonly.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I would use Wild Salmon Oil.

I've just started Micah who is 9 weeks on Salmon Oil today. It's actually like a treat to them, they will lick the bowl clean... At least Micah did.

Micah's coat is also dry and not shiny (don't think it would be shiny in a puppy though). So I started him on it. Will continue to do so for a long time into the future...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

deyjason said:


> He is only four months old, I'm not sure what alergies he may have. I do know that initially at our breeders recommendation we had him on Iam and he had constant dihrea. Was told it was probably the poultry because we also tried Purina One and he also had dihrea on their product. We switch to Nurtro Natrual Choice Lamb Meal and Rice for Large Breed Puppies and the dihrea stopped. However, his coat isn't very shiney and he has been scratching more.
> I am just trying to figure out what is best for him, so he doesn't have dihrea, doesn't scratch a lot and has a healthy, shiney coat. I am skeptical of corn oil, even though the vet recommended it because I haven't found or heard of others using it. Seems like wild salmon oil or other fish oils are what is used most commonly.


Please do a search on the forum as there has been lots written already about these oils... but to try and give you a better answer here...

Corn oil has a good amount of Omega 6s and so will improve the condition of the coat and skin... sunflower oil and safflower oil will provide even more of the Omega 6s but cost a little more... all these oils can be easily purchased where ever you grocery shop at. However the ratio of Omega 6/Omega 3 is important. You want a ratio down to at least 10:1 and even as low as 3:1 for a dog prone to suffering from allergies. Remember Omega 6s INCREASE the inflammation responses while Omega 3s DECREASE the inflammation responses... so that ratio is important especially for dogs suffering from allergies. It has been suggested that most commercial dog foods range anywhere from 10:1 up to 100:1 or higher. That is why some dog owners supplement with fish oil or flax seed oil... to increase the level of Omega 3s in the diet. Fish oil has higher concentrations and in a 'ready-to-use' form that flax seed oil (and other vegetable oils) don't. All oils contain both Omega 3s and 6s (as well as other types of fats) but its the specific forms and concentrations of each that are the difference. What your vet said is true... corn oil will improve your dog's coat and skin quality however it will also increase inflammation responses for an allergic dog... you can get even more Omega 6s by choosing sunflower oil. Fish oil will provide a more favorable balance of the Omega6/3 ratio in the total diet (but it depends somewhat on what that balance already is with your specific dog food) while also adding Omega 6s for the improved coat and fur. Bottomline is fish oil would probably be the better choice to suppliment with.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He still has puppy fuzz so it wouldn't be shiny yet. You could try Lipiderm (you can get it at the pet store). I'm using something that _Drs Foster and Smith_ sells called Vitacoat. My dogs love the way it tastes. I really had good luck with the Nutro puppy formula...give it a little more time and I think you'll see a difference soon.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I read in another post to pierce the capsules (if that is how you buy your fish oil) as the dog doesn't do as well as a human in digesting away the capsule.
However, when I tried to pierce mine it ended up all over my hands and I couldn't really empty the capsule by squeezing it anyway. so, I still give the whole capsule.
My dog liked the flax seed oil much better than the fish oil (but he gets the fish oil anyway)


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You can also buy fish oil in containers with or without 'squirt spouts'.

I'm not so sure the problem is that dogs cannot digest a simple gel capsule as their stomach acid is much stronger than our own, however I do know that their digestive tract is relatively quite short and direct compared to ours... therefore transit times are very quick and that may be the real problem as, I would think, that capsule has to break open before entering the small intestines to have the time necessary for complete absorption... but I don't know really as I've never heard of dogs having problems with digesting gel capsules before. Did some one actually see a capsule in their dog's feces? Short of that, I don't know quite how some one would know gel caps are difficult for dogs to digest... I sure would like to see some data or studies or something a little more conclusive than a rumor.

You can just snip the end off of the gel cap with a pair of scissors... I've done that many times before... it is a little messy until you get the hang of it... however you will still most likely have to wash the scissors when done.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought you really only needed to break the capsules open for small dogs. I thought large dogs you didn't need to do that...


----------



## deyjason (Mar 6, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> He still has puppy fuzz so it wouldn't be shiny yet.


So at about what age do they loose the puppy fuzz and get a shiny coat?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

A good old fashioned egg in the kibble once a week does wonders for my dogs. You can always tell when they have had an egg because of the shine on their coats. At 4 months old though I would not be too worrried.


----------



## d.j. (Sep 29, 2021)

deyjason said:


> This is my first golden and Bullet's coat didn't seem to be a shiney as it should. I asked my vet about it and he agreed that it appeared a little dry. He said that there was no need to buy Salmon Oil, but to use Corn Oil instead, even said Mazola. Has anyone ever heard of this before or used it. All comments for or against corn oil are definitely appreciated. He said that people that show dogs have been using it for years.


i have a goldendoodle. my dog's vet told me my dogs most likely have an allergy to grain and corn. so im not sure if theyre allergic to corn OIL but i know my goldendoodle is most likely allergic to corn.


----------

